# Hopefully you guys aren't sick of this type of post, but I. At a loss... So here it goes...



## Xydoman (Oct 3, 2021)

I came into about 15 of these boards. Paid 40 bucks, but also got alot of other stuff.. Pound of ram sticks, a bunch of gold corner bgas, some circuit breakers, a ton of really nice hold pins, and still more.. But these boards have a ton of stuff on them and I'm wondering if anyone knows what the actual value is of them as scrap. Printed on the boards is : 

Cabletron systems, Inc. 
PN 9000668-05 Rev B EMM-E6
MADE IN USA 1994

I've Googled this info and I'm coming up empty. Please let me know if there's a certain way I should b searching so that next time I may b able to find out on my own. Much appreeshh!


----------



## nickvc (Oct 4, 2021)

Just googling the intel chip gives a reasonable value.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 4, 2021)

+1 to nick's reply

That chip is the only realistic value on/of the board.

The rest of the chips are just 74 logic, GAL's, some isolation transformers(in dip14 packages), some timing circuitry, a couple op amps, and some passives. 

..the only thing I'd waste my time on is removing the intel ic's and then boxing up the cherry picked boards to be sent on down the line.

To each their own, though


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Oct 10, 2021)

I see at least a dozen Hitachi HD510000 series RAM chips - those use gold bonding wires. There may be other ICs with gold bonding wires, but hard to tell. The glue logic mentioned by others most certainly is without PM value, while some of the PLD's _may._

Me, I'd do a selective removal of the stuff I know to have values (Intel Chip, RAm, tantalum caps on the bottom of the board, handful of others....) and then sell the board as low-grade.


----------



## canedane (Oct 10, 2021)

I will guess the MLCC:s are from the time where they was with Palladium.
The fully plated pins are also worth to save at my opinion, and offcause the other things Findm-Keepm already mentioned
In EU a ton is 1000kg, i wonder what a ton of pins are in USA.
But anyway, i guess you make a good deal  
Henrik


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 11, 2021)

canedane said:


> I will guess the MLCC:s are from the time where they was with Palladium.
> The fully plated pins are also worth to save at my opinion, and offcause the other things Findm-Keepm already mentioned
> In EU a ton is 1000kg, i wonder what a ton of pins are in USA.
> But anyway, i guess you make a good deal
> Henrik



I totally agree. Any board with a 486 CPU is from the time that MLCC:s contains palladium. It wouldn't surprise me if there is more value in the capacitors than the CPU. But it's more work and harder chemistry to extract it.

I just (woo weeks ago) dismantled a telecom board (ADSL subscriber board) to be able to weight the component groups and approximate the value of the board. There's a good probability that I will get a lot of them. What I found out was that the majority of the value was in the MLCC:s.

Göran


----------



## Dbaschiera (Nov 2, 2021)

g_axelsson said:


> I totally agree. Any board with a 486 CPU is from the time that MLCC:s contains palladium. It wouldn't surprise me if there is more value in the capacitors than the CPU. But it's more work and harder chemistry to extract it.
> 
> I just (woo weeks ago) dismantled a telecom board (ADSL subscriber board) to be able to weight the component groups and approximate the value of the board. There's a good probability that I will get a lot of them. What I found out was that the majority of the value was in the MLCC:s.
> 
> Göran


Hi Goran…I’m new to the site, been mainly researching and studying….is it possible you have a pic of the telecom board? I have been collecting communication equipment from our local cable company and hospital for over a year; I believe I may have boards labeled with that ID too. Thanks Dino


----------



## jadedalex (Nov 2, 2021)

canedane said:


> In EU a ton is 1000kg, i wonder what a ton of pins are in USA.


Not to be too nit-picky but isn't a Ton an American measure? Metric System uses Tonne which is 1000 Kg or 2200 lbs., no?


----------



## Jado (Nov 3, 2021)

jadedalex said:


> Not to be too nit-picky but isn't a Ton an American measure? Metric System uses Tonne which is 1000 Kg or 2200 lbs., no?


The word you’re looking for is Imperial (or SAE), not American. Base2 measures were perfected long before Columbus set sail. But yes, a ton (2000lbs) and a tonne (2200lbs) are different. Eventually they’ll stop “adjusting” the metric system and just give up, unless the population has lost the ability to use a non Base10 measure…


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

Jado said:


> The word you’re looking for is Imperial (or SAE), not American. Base2 measures were perfected long before Columbus set sail. But yes, a ton (2000lbs) and a tonne (2200lbs) are different. Eventually they’ll stop “adjusting” the metric system and just give up, unless the population has lost the ability to use a non Base10 measure…


I'm not sure what you mean by perfected.
But last century, before 1950ish there was a chaos of different inches feet and what not.
Practically all countries had their own inches, feet and weight systems was possibly worse.
So when the metric system arrived most of the world adapted as the British imperial derivatives still are screaming as they are dragged into the modern times.

In my eyes things are improving since all work regarding science, space and so on, rely solely on the metric system so they are sure they are talking about the same things.

Soo, perfected before Columbus might be a slight overstatement


----------



## Jado (Nov 3, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by perfected.
> But last century, before 1950ish there was a chaos of different inches feet and what not.
> Practically all countries had their own inches, feet and weight systems was possibly worse.
> So when the metric system arrived most of the world adapted as the British imperial derivatives still are screaming as they are dragged into the modern times.
> ...


Metric system is supposed to be static, yet it was developed based on dynamic data (hence boiling point of water is 99.974•C +/- based on atm pressure instead of 100 like it was supposed to be). The conversion for volume and density of water (0•C liquid) are therefore off by almost 2%, and a kilometre has changed multiple times due to scientists who didn’t understand the concept of a strait line. It may be an improvement in some respects, but mostly it’s just another bunch of numbers.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

Jado said:


> Metric system is supposed to be static, yet it was developed based on dynamic data (hence boiling point of water is 99.974•C +/- based on atm pressure instead of 100 like it was supposed to be). The conversion for volume and density of water (0•C liquid) are therefore off by almost 2%, and a kilometre has changed multiple times due to scientists who didn’t understand the concept of a strait line. It may be an improvement in some respects, but mostly it’s just another bunch of numbers.


As opposed to the length of a thum and a foot?


One kilo metre is as it always has been a Kilo(1000) meters.
The only thing that can change is the meter itself, which do not change any more due to the new revision (after the Pt-Ir metre in Paris) it is now a certain number of wavelengths of a defined frequency of light from the Cesium atom. Will not change unless the laws of physics change. Then that and all other things are moot anyway


----------



## Jado (Nov 3, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> As opposed to the length of a thum and a foot?


My foot is 12.00” long and my thumb is 1.00” wide, so yeah maybe I am biased lmao


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

Jado said:


> My foot is 12.00” long and my thumb is 1.00” wide, so yeah maybe I am biased lmao


Sorry you answered during my edit.


----------



## Jado (Nov 3, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> As opposed to the length of a thum and a foot?
> 
> 
> One kilo metre is as it always has been a Kilo(1000) meters.
> The only thing that can change is the meter itself, which do not change any more due to the new revision (after the Pt-Ir metre in Paris) it is now a certain number of wavelengths of a defined frequency of light from the Cesium atom. Will not change unless the laws of physics change. Then that and all other things are moot anyway


Except that it’s already been modified once since then… lol


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

Jado said:


> Except that it’s already been modified once since then… lol


Modified how?
Giving less precision?
No other system can rival the precision and ease of the metric system, can they?
Like centigrade 0 at freezing and 100 at boiling if water at a given pressure.
Compared to freezing of salt water and and a feverish scientist.
Still have the same dependency of pressure and then some?

The only good thing in my eyes is the ease of dividing in twos, which caused the riot among the sales people in the markets in London, *when they tried to push them to use the metric system.

Edit: Added missing information.*


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

I realized I knew little of the definisjon of imperial units so I looked it up.

One inch is 1/36 of an yard, which in turn is defined by the metre.


> Since 1959 it is by international agreement standardized as exactly 0.9144 meter.


----------



## Jado (Nov 3, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> Modified how?
> Giving less precision?
> No other system can rival the precision and ease of the metric system, can they?
> Like centigrade 0 at freezing and 100 at boiling if water at a given pressure.
> ...


It was revised (specific details are not public knowledge) in 2002 (just before the UK switched over completely), assumedly to bring the wavelength measurement closer to absolute vacuum vs whatever it was in 1960. Until we can define a “photon,” we don’t even know if there are more variables to consider, and we don’t even have the instruments to precisely measure the variables we do know about (unless you know of a vacuum gauge that goes all the way down?)


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 3, 2021)

Jado said:


> It was revised (specific details are not public knowledge) in 2002 (just before the UK switched over completely), assumedly to bring the wavelength measurement closer to absolute vacuum vs whatever it was in 1960. Until we can define a “photon,” we don’t even know if there are more variables to consider, and we don’t even have the instruments to precisely measure the variables we do know about (unless you know of a vacuum gauge that goes all the way down?)


I have not heard about that, but it is moot anyway since no one here even gets close to be affected by these precisions. It mostly affects theoretical physics, astronomical measurments and such.
Still the Imperial units seems to be either based on the metric system or some arcane definitions which may have precision way below that.
It comes down to what one is used to I guess.
I like to move dividers and have no problem dividing by other than two 

Micro
Milli
Centi
Deci
0
Deca
Hecta
Kilo
Mega
Tera
And so on, just move the divider one or the other way.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 5, 2021)

Yggdrasil said:


> So when the metric system arrived most of the world adapted as the British imperial derivatives still are screaming as they are dragged into the modern times.



^this. As an American, I have to use SAE in my everyday life, but everything I do as a hobby uses metric--refining, cutting gemstones (the carat is based on grams), even coin measurements. I just wish I could convince my jewelry supply joint to sell gold in grams instead of pennyweights lol.


----------

